# [GQ] Equatorial Guinea Roads & Highways • Carreteras de Guinea Ecuatorial



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

There are 2,880 km of highways in Equatorial Guinea, the majority of which were not paved in 2002. Equatorial Guinea's roads and highways are underdeveloped, but improving. During the rainy season, roads are frequently impassable without four-wheel drive vehicles. 
There is a ferry between Malabo, Bata and Douala (Cameroon).

Across Malabo and into surrounding cities, such as Sipopo, there are numerous road construction and infrastructure projects underway


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

Good thread. I like that 'Carretera de doble vía' for 'dual carriageway road'. By the way, you could add 'Carreteras de Guinea Ecuatorial' to the thread title.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Mods should add it to the thread title cause I don't know how to do it :dunno:

EDIT: Found and corrected


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

Satyricon84 said:


> EDIT: Found and corrected


Not really, but it is not a problem. Hope people post more information


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

albertocsc said:


> Not really, but it is not a problem. Hope people post more information


Right, I just can see opening the thread, but in the list the name didn't change. also I don't know how to correct, maybe mods can do otherwise nevermind


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road in Malabo.
Equatorial Guinea's oil revenue is being heavily invested in the modernization of highways, the construction of schools, hospitals and social housing, and the modernization of communication infrastructure like radio, television and telephone.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ What I know it's that this revenue is being invested in something very different. Despite being a very rich country for African standards, the Guinean people are getting very little of their resources. Equatorial Guinea is one of the countries with a highest Gini coefficient in the world.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

verreme said:


> ^^ What I know it's that this revenue is being invested in something very different. Despite being a very rich country for African standards, the Guinean people are getting very little of their resources. Equatorial Guinea is one of the countries with a highest Gini coefficient in the world.


You are right. Equatorial Guinea has one of the highest GDP and economic growth in the world, but at least 50% of the population live in poverty. This is the problem when a country is ruled by a dictator. However due this economic growth the lack of infrastructures was a problem, so the goverment had to invest money in them, especially about roads (in 1999 only 405 Km of roads were paved). Even tourism, pratically absent until 2004, is going to be a resource now. So let's hope that the situation will improve for guinean people as well


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Highway in Malabo

















By Bakhtiyar1


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is that the new southern bypass?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the new southern bypass?


Yes it is. Speed limit on this road is 70 Km/h


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Mbini Grand Bridge (Bolondo-Mbini)*, on the continental part of the country. The lenght is 1,057 meters and more than 80 meters in height in its main tower over Wele River/Rio Benito. The construction was realized by the company China Road and completely financed by the Government of Equatorial Guinea. It has braced bridge structures and a central T-beam in the form of an inverted "H"; two lanes in each direction, with each lane being 4.5 meters wide and two sidewalks of 1.25 meters; the designed traffic speed is 60 km/hour; the subgrade width is 13 m; the maximum transversal slope of the bridge is 2% and wind speed of 14 m/sec. Works started on January 2011 and the birdge opened to traffic on 3rd August 2012. 
Actually is the longest bridge in the country, surpassing the one of Sendje, which is 800 meters long.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aerial of southern bypass in Malabo


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Toll on Street of Algeria/Airport road in Malabo. There are three tollgates in the whole country


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some road works in the continental part



























Asonga-Noville highway


















Rio Campo


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sendje Bridge, the second longest in the country (around 800m)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Southern bypass in Malabo


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New motorway east of Bata. According to sources it will be 85 kilometers long, but Google has drawn its alignment all the way from Bata to near the border with Gabon, making it closer to 200 kilometers in length. Google Earth imagery confirms earthworks of a new wide road east of Bata.

I found these photos:


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Spanish-style markings. Wonder what construction company is responsible for that.


----------



## maylos (Dec 8, 2012)

Heloooo!!!,Because EG is an spanish speaking nation,maybe????


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

maylos said:


> Heloooo!!!,Because EG is an spanish speaking nation,maybe????


Well, French is as well official, due to political and regional influence for sure, even if it was a Spanish colony.

But exactly, because of this, why did they use the French standard before? It was exactly the same Spanish speaking country before and now.  I was just curious about the change. 

French signage standard is pretty common in many French former colonies in Africa (Morocco, Argeria...), while Spanish standard is not used in any other country. Well, actually Chile now has a signage design really close to the Spanish model, probably due to the last motorways built by Spanish companies there during the last years.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Like Ethiopia with the Chinese signs


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Kanadzie said:


> Like Ethiopia with the Chinese signs


:wtf:

:nuts:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394384&page=5

Chinese standard not Chinese language


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Reivajar said:


> :wtf:
> 
> :nuts:


Chineses are investing in infrastructres in many African countries, in exchange of mineral resources to employ in Chinese industries.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Pedro A.Toichoa said:


> Ahora que lo mencionas...sí, tienes razón, pero por lo demás es muy español y eso que ARG es una empresa brasileña.


Imagino que Guinea habrá adoptado la señalización española. Esos cambios de sentido son muy frecuentes en Brasil, si te pasas por el hilo brasileño del foro verás muchos.

I guess Guinea has adopted Spanish signage style. These U-turns are very common in Brazil, you'll see a lot of them in the Brazilian topic.


----------



## maylos (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## maylos (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## maylos (Dec 8, 2012)

*The bridge*









and the beauty


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Google Earth has released new base imagery of the world, taken by Landsat 8. In some areas of the world, this is the first cloud-free imagery ever incorporated in Google Earth, in particular along the equator and in mountain ranges. 

Although the imagery has a very low resolution, it reveals some new developments, in this case in mainland Equatorial Guinea. The east-west motorway discussed earlier is visible across the country, to the Gabon border. They also appeared to have built a northeast branch to the Cameroon border.










Two new cities are built in the jungle, with an airport in between. These cities are approximately 50 kilometers apart.









Zoomed in at the airport area, there is also a full cloverleaf to the northeast branch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some 'street view' from AP-1 between Ebebiyin and Mengomeyen. A bit of Spain in the tropics.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Although I feel some British flavor in the roundabout sign, and French in the speed limit sign depending on weather conditions.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's weird. It's like looking at Spanish signage, but without the messy "boxes" with the road numbers in different colours. Also, they seem to use two different typefaces (Transport heavy and Transport light?).

At least, that AP-1 is _not_ tolled [apparently] :troll:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I think this post fits here. I was not aware that they have such a developed motorway network, as the 3 main cities are connected.



quama said:


> Equatorial Guinea has a fully developed motorway network.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Equatorial Guinea has Africa's highest GDP per capita (not counting Mauritius and Seychelles). It's also one of the most unequal countries of the world (there's no data about its Gini coefficient, though, so this might be biased by my appreciations on what the media says). But they have undoubtedly put their large oil reserves to good use.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

In 2020 I took this picture of the unfinished 2x2 highway (the other carriageway is at the right side of the bushes) that will someday connect the capital of Equatorial Guinea, Malabo, with Luba, the second largest city of the island of Bioko (approximately 50 km to the southwest). Construction has remain suspended for a long time, but the first 10 km of the highway coming from Malabo are drivable. Low-quality satellite footage shows how the whole highway has been, at some point, under construction.


----------

